# Detroit,MI 10 month old male needs new home...



## jenniecc (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a 10 month old unaltered male german shepherd who needs a new home. He is fear aggressive to people and reactive to other dogs. Except my other two. He needs an experienced home only with preferably no children. The reason that I need to find him a home is because I am not able to manage him enough to keep my children's friends out of " danger". There has been one bite. Did not draw blood but was not a play bite. He has been through puppy class as well as basic obedience. He passed basic the first time but there was only one other dog in the class so I repeated to work on his ability to focus on commands with other dogs present. He is a beautiful dog and very sweet with myself and husband and 2 children( ages 11&13). I have been told by my trainer as well as a behaviorist that he can improve from where he is now but will likely always require some degree of management. Please message if you are interested or would like more info.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I know people in MI that might be able to help you out. Are you really stuck?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please neuter him ASAP - before placement. You may also be pleasant surprised at the brain clearing that can produce. Not saying it will fix his behavior, but it might help him.


----------



## jenniecc (Jul 29, 2012)

I am pretty stuck. The only reason I haven't neutered him yet is because my vet advised my to wait because of his growth. He had some trouble with swollen elbows back in September. He was X-rayed for ED but came back clean. No issues. He is a big boy-about 85 pounds at least. He grew pretty fast. I was also told that it wouldn't have any effect on his fear issues so I have been trying to do what's best for him medically.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Whatever the reason in the past, this is new and now and you cannot let a dog like this go to another home unneutered. 

Dogs who are passed on from one home, can be passed on to others. You cannot guarantee that the next home that will get him will be his forever home either. Intention isn't enough - everyone on here that has rehomed a dog I bet never got that dog with the intention of doing so (other than foster dogs). So for the safety and sake of this dog, have him neutered. 

Has good info on placing a dog yourself - links to each new section at the bottom: Do You Really Have to Place Your GSD?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with Jean, the situation has changed, and you are trying to do the right thing for him. He would be more adoptable if neutered.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would contact this rescue to help in placement. German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan, INC
East side of the state

Andrea Kyriacou
Detroit, MI
Email: [email protected]


----------



## shepard mom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a 4 yr old and 14 yr old GSD. Both from a rescue and considered unadoptable. My 4 yr old is fear aggressive. We have made great progress in 1 yr. Is there any medical problems that could be causing it? Sometimes it doesnt show up but can cause fear and discomfort and he will act out. Mine had fistuals and has colitis. Very painful. He went through a lot of people and unneeded pain. We have it under control now and his attitude has changed dramatically. He should also have experienced dog owners around him so he can see that other people and animals will not hurt him. I would love to work with him. Love, time and LOTS of patience are needed but it can be done. Wish you the best.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> you cannot let a dog like this go to another home unneutered.


:thumbup:

When placing intact animals there's a huge risk someone will snatch them up to be a backyard breeder and that would perpetuate the bad nerves/poor temperament into the gene pool which is already overpopulated with bad nerves and poor temperaments.

Get him neutered and ask a rescue for assistance with his placement. 
Petfinder | Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder is a great place to find a rescue in your area.


----------



## lucille (Dec 13, 2012)

Hope you find a new home soon..


----------



## shepard mom (Sep 7, 2012)

I just posted to you about your situation and I cant stop thinking about your dog. I live in Ida, MI. Can I try and help you and your dog? Please e-mail me , there is hope and you might regret your decision to give him up. I look forward to hearing from you. [email protected]


----------



## jenniecc (Jul 29, 2012)

I will have him neutered ASAP. He is not a dog that ever should be bred. It honestly didn't occur to me that someone would take him for that purpose. He is such a project I assumed the only person willing to take him on would only have his best interests at heart. My own shortsightedness.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It's terrible to think of, I know, but people see fear aggression and think, wow, what a guard dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am glad you'll be neutering him, it really is for the best before placing him. 

Unfortunately people lie Please also be very very thorough in screening potential adopters..GET References! Vet references especially..

Would the breeder take him back?


----------



## jenniecc (Jul 29, 2012)

My fingers are crossed. I am meeting someone tomorrow to look at Bear. He sounds great....experienced shepherd owner whose dog recently passed. He and his wife have no children at home, and no other dogs. They do have a cat....not sure how Bear will react to the cat but he gets along well with my jack Russell so I'm hopeful. He is a friend of a friend so I feel good about his intentions. My only question is this...I am now paranoid about the fact that Bear isn't neutered yet. Is it unreasonable for me to make neutering a part of the adoption? I am willing to pay...I just haven't had time to get it done since my eyes were opened to the potential bad outcomes. He is still interested in Bear even after hearing about the "bite" incident....my vet can't get Bear in for neutering for several weeks. If he is still interested in Bear after meeting him( I am fairly certain Bear won't make a great first impression) is it wrong for me to insist on neutering?


----------



## jenniecc (Jul 29, 2012)

My breeder feels it will be better for Bear if we keep him while looking for another home. I was pretty upset with the breeder originally but I have to say they have come thru big time. They are willing to replace Bear with another puppy and help me rehome him. I agree that going from my home to theirs and then to another would be pretty traumatic for Bear. My situation with him has been fairly complicated but I am very happy with the results. It's been a lot of heartache but I do feel they have come thru for us.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would neuter him before letting him go, and does it have to be your vet? You could maybe find another that will do it within a couple weeks. Though with the holidays, I'm sure everyone is blocking out their schedules more than normal. 
People can promise all sorts of things and not follow through(excuses, excuses!)so neutering him before he goes would be best. And if Bear decides to run off due to a female in heat at least you know it wasn't your fault. BUT if you trust this person to be responsible, then letting Bear go to him sooner may be best for your family and their safety.

If this breeder replaces Bear, what guarantee do you have that this next pup won't have similar issues? 
agree with them, best for Bear to stay w/ you until a suitable home can be found....as long as your children are safe.
If this doesn't work, please contact the GSD rescue to see if they are willing to help in placement.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I definitely agree with the neutering before he goes. I am sure your vet knows you well enough by now to try to get him in sooner, particularly if you explain what is going on. 

I would want vet references and the visit to be at their home. Did I post the GSRNE info on here? Nope! It starts here, gotta keep clicking. Good luck.


----------



## jenniecc (Jul 29, 2012)

The breeder has sold mom and will no longer breed with the father. 2 of the 4 puppies from this litter had issues similar to Bears. I will admit to being pretty unhappy with them originally but once we explained our position to them, I feel that they have stepped up. If the gentleman is still interested in him after meeting with him, I will talk about the neutering before releasing him. I hate to have Bear lose a new home that can better handle him because we insist upon doing it before we turn him over to him. But I hate the idea of Bear being thrown in a kennel and being mistreated more. I could hold his papers or charge a fee that's refunded upon proof of neuter or both if he seems interested tomorrow. If he really wants him though, he should be willing to wait a week or two for me to get him in somewhere for the neuter though right??


----------



## jenniecc (Jul 29, 2012)

Rescue can't help because of the bite. And I won't let him go without explaining why I am rehoming him. I actually start off any conversations I have with the bite and the reasons why my home isn't suitable. He has the potential to be such an amazing dog for the right household. No kids, no other dogs( although he might be ok) and an experienced owner. He deserves more then a crate/kennel. If they are still interested, I do plan on taking Bear to their house the next day. It gives them the nit to think it over and me the ability to see where he would live. I can't stomach the though of him being abused somewhere.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes - good adopters wait for whatever! GoodKarma on this board had to wait for Rosa until she was healthy enough to be spayed, and then a week after. I am guessing it was almost a month-five weeks? We made arrangements so they could see her and it worked out well - she knew them, was all set for fun. 

Placing Your Own whoops link I mentioned.

Oh also - when people have GSD experience, that does not mean they have GSD experience with "oddities" in the breed - which is something we have always explained to potential adopters who have "had GSDs all their life" when they are looking at special needs dogs.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

not out of line at all to ask adopter to wait for neuter, and also the responsible thing to do. please check vet references (personal references are useless imho, who's gonna give a personal reference that will say bad things???), and be careful.


----------



## jenniecc (Jul 29, 2012)

It looks like Bear has found a new forever home. I am so happy for him. I have spoken extensively with the potential adopter on the phone. He is very experienced with shepherds and had a dog with a lot of the same fear issues that Bear has. He lives alone, no other pets and is committed to lots of training with him. He is retired and looking for companionship. As long as everything checks out on Friday when we meet, Bear will be in his new home and have a much better life then I was able to give him. I am sad but so happy at the same time. Thank you to everyone for all the advice on rehoming him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great news! Sounds like a really good place for Bear. Wishing Bear a great future.


----------

